# Help Identify Gravely walk behind



## CJS1

Greetings, I am new to the forum and just got a gravely custom convertible walk behind but can't identify the model.
On the front case there are 2 stamps 12587P1 (serial #?) and 72371B (year?)
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Chris.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! A picture or two might really help out.


----------



## CJS1

Here are a couple of pics. 
I removed the hood to clean it up a little. 

Thanks


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Gravely Convertible - here's a link for the product brochure: http://www.oldgravelys.net/pdf/Conv_5xxx_Broch_0378.pdf


----------



## gwbgravely

The serial number will be on the left side of the forward casing. Just under the shifting arm connected to the rod on the left side of the handle. The location of the air cleaner says it is a 1967 to 1975. The number 72371 falls into the 1971 year, but should have a J in front of the number and nothing after the number. This tractor is 7.6 horsepower, and was made up to the end of the L models in 1975. The serial number was a plastic tag, and some have fallen off.


----------



## gwbgravely

Now that I look at the levers on the right side, I notice that they are not in line. This change was made in 1972, so it is somewhere between 1972 and 1975. The straight spark plug also makes it somewhere after 1967.


----------



## gwbgravely

gwbgravely said:


> Now that I look at the levers on the right side, I notice that they are not in line. This change was made in 1972, so it is somewhere between 1972 and 1975. The straight spark plug also makes it somewhere after 1967.


As you see on my 1970, the forward - reverse and the high-low leavers are side by side. Also the handles are two piece. If you do not find the serial number, I believe I have it narrowed down to 1972 to 1975. Thanks


----------



## CJS1

Thanks for all of your help! Yes it is a 1971 "L" series, and I have found lots of information on it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## GravelyNut

And here's what happens when someone changes handlebars to the post 1972 style on an earlier tractor.


----------



## dammit

CJS1 said:


> Here are a couple of pics.
> I removed the hood to clean it up a little.
> 
> Thanks


hi i have this gravely its a 1971 it is the same tractor you are showing


----------

